
Show HN: Building a Clean Clutter-free and Intuitive Android App — Vakai Quotes - laxmena
https://medium.com/@laxmena/building-a-clean-clutter-free-and-intuitive-android-application-vakai-quotes-8f30699eeca3
======
aadhanavini
Simple design but looks clean. Could add more feature, as you said in your
blog, do not saturate your application with overwhelming features. Great going
on your first mobile application.

~~~
laxmena
Thanks for your review, I would highly appreciate it.

